# Proud New Bushmaster Owner



## Will R. (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi Guys,

Just picked up a new Bushmaster M4A3 5.56/.223 and it's a beauty. :mrgreen:

(Given the current cirumstances, I feel really lucky to have nabbed one.)

I'll try to post a picture of it, but you all know what it looks like.

I haven't been to the range yet but have been studying the hell out of the owners manual. 

As I've never fired one of these I'd appreciate any suggestions you have.
(I've been a pistol guy for all these years so rifles are a bit challenging.)

Zeroing in the sights seems a little tricky. Hopefully when I get to the range, everything will come together ...

Thanks for any input.

Will


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Congratulations on your new Bushy! You'' love it!


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Will R. said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just picked up a new Bushmaster M4A3 5.56/.223 and it's a beauty. :mrgreen:
> 
> ...


Glad you got one before they dried-up completely!

Pointers: Hold the weapon high in your shoulder, and press your face (cheek) against the stock in the same manner each time, so you end up behind the sights (and looking through them) each time you bring the weapon up on target.

Hold the sights on target as best you can, even if they seem to move a lot, then squeeze the trigger AS YOU KEEP HOLDING THE SIGHTS ON TARGET. Don't "quit" the sights; it's not "sights, then squeeze", it's "hold sights on target AS I squeeze -- keep watching the sights".

Squeeze the trigger slowly; they have a lot of creep (movement of the trigger before it releases the hammer), and if you slap or jerk it, you will throw the sights off-target, causing a miss.

Ride the recoil by keeping your head down on the stock and watching the sights. Quickly fine-tune the sight picture on your target, then begin the next squeeze immediately.

On the sights: Move the rear sight the way you want the bullet holes to move on your target (shots off to the left, move the sight to the right). Move the front sight the OPPOSITE way you want to move the holes in your target. Shots too high? "Unscrew" the front sight to raise it up, which will lower the next set of shots you will shoot.

Good luck and good practice!


----------



## Will R. (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanks for the thumbs up Ram Rod !

And DJ, I appreciate the shooting tips *very much*. :smt023

Will


----------



## 4X4SNEAK (Jan 27, 2008)

Congratulations on your Bushmaster. I bought an A2 last spring and have been very happy with it. It has been every bit as good as my old Colt.


----------



## george ries (Oct 29, 2006)

:smt082you will love your new bushy mine works great


----------



## Knightrider (Dec 31, 2007)

you guys are so lucky, I am stationed in the peoples republic of california so I cant get a cool one like you got. fixed mag only I am told, and dont even know what else I cant do to one so why bother right. I need to learn more cause I really want one of those.


----------



## nx95240 (Nov 17, 2008)

Congratulations


----------



## Psycho-82 (Dec 27, 2008)

Well congrats on the fun new evil rifle! As far as the sights go... since this weapon as really no kick what so ever there is a nice easy way to keep a consistant cheek weld. Put the tip of you nose slightly on the charging handle when you fire... its a good way to keep and remember your cheeck weld. As far as cleaning, since you got the direct impingment version... have fun, just get a GI issue 5.56 cleaning kit for like 20.00 and maybe some dental tools to help out with the damn carbon. Oh yeah welcome to what we get to deal with cleaning wise down range lol!


----------



## paradis1142 (Dec 23, 2008)

Congrats you will love it


----------



## jason-hart (Mar 24, 2010)

EDIT *congrats to me for being a noob and reviving a dead thread, oh well, its good info none the less*


Some basic pointers for zeroing in your new toy.

1. For real practice squeezing the trigger without throwing the shot...try "dime drills" or "washer drills". This 
is standard Army basic training pratice. Either lie prone on the ground or at a supported bench (sandbags 
work great for the support), insert a cleaning rod into the barrel, balance a washer or dime on the end of 
the rod and practice pulling the trigger without knocking the washer off. Of course you will need to
charge or "cock" the weapon each time so that you get the real trigger feel.

2. Do not change anything on your sights until you can shoot pretty tight 3 consectutive shoot groupings. I 
change nothing until I can put 9 shots in a pretty tight grouping.....this is to insure that your aim and 
technique is proper before attributing missed shots to the sights.

3. Enjoy...I love my m4


----------

